# Roubaix Sizing



## kabs (Dec 1, 2002)

Considering purchasing a Roubaix Elite or Comp. Long time mountain biker and plan on cross training on the road. 

Sizing is proving to be an issue. The bike comes in a 56 (large) and 58 (xlarge). I seem to be in between the two. I am a shade under six feet with a 33 1/2 inseam.

With the understanding that slight differences can be made in the fit of each with saddle height / stem length etc...does any one have suggestions on which may be most appropriate. As I said I am new to road biking /not sure what a "good fit" is, and don't want to make a decision now that I may regret in the future. 

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Especially anyone with personal experience with this bike.

Scott


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

kabs said:


> Considering purchasing a Roubaix Elite or Comp. Long time mountain biker and plan on cross training on the road.
> 
> Sizing is proving to be an issue. The bike comes in a 56 (large) and 58 (xlarge). I seem to be in between the two. I am a shade under six feet with a 33 1/2 inseam.
> 
> ...


FWIW, you and I are almost the same dimensions (I'm 6' tall w/32-ish long inseam)...I went with the XL/58cm RoubaixComp27 and had the LBS swap out the handlebar stem from a 110mm to a 100mm with the same angle. With the Telluride saddle adjusted equa-distance between its hash-marks on the rails and me sitting on the bike, the top of my handlebars pefectly blocks the front skewer/drop-out from view with my hands on the hoods...and its been quite the comfortable and tolerable riding position for me. I may try the original 110mm stem later for a more efficient aero position when my lower back and upper body strength increases to support that profile, but for now its all good for me. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## kabs (Dec 1, 2002)

paipo said:


> FWIW, you and I are almost the same dimensions (I'm 6' tall w/32-ish long inseam)...I went with the XL/58cm RoubaixComp27 and had the LBS swap out the handlebar stem from a 110mm to a 100mm with the same angle. With the Telluride saddle adjusted equa-distance between its hash-marks on the rails and me sitting on the bike, the top of my handlebars pefectly blocks the front skewer/drop-out from view with my hands on the hoods...and its been quite the comfortable and tolerable riding position for me. I may try the original 110mm stem later for a more efficient aero position when my lower back and upper body strength increases to support that profile, but for now its all good for me. Hope this helps and good luck!


Thank you for the info. I am new to road riding (long time mountain biker) and want to make a purchase that fits my needs and size. Is that a goal to have the front skewer in line with the top of the bars when on the bike? Have you been a road cyclist for long? Did you ride any other bikes to compare prior to making this purchase? How do you like the overall performance of the bike thus far? Thank you in advance. Ride hard and ride long. Scott


----------



## paipo (Jul 24, 2004)

kabs said:


> Thank you for the info. I am new to road riding (long time mountain biker) and want to make a purchase that fits my needs and size. Is that a goal to have the front skewer in line with the top of the bars when on the bike? Have you been a road cyclist for long? Did you ride any other bikes to compare prior to making this purchase? How do you like the overall performance of the bike thus far? Thank you in advance. Ride hard and ride long. Scott


As far as multiple-speed roadbikes go, my first roadbike was a rusty and half-baked 10-speed desperate-juvenile-inspired contraption of an unknown origin with rear brake only!!!! when I was an adolescent from a cash-poor family back in the late 60's...the single brake lever was mounted on the down-tube because the cable was too short ...then came my Schwinn Varisity in the early 70's, then the Continental in the mid-70's, a Le Tour in the late 70's, an "SR" and a custom Columbine in the early 80's, my Allez in the late 80's, and finally my Comp27. I also had a couple of Stumpjumper hardtails and a Bridgestone MB5 hardtail. I presently ride a GT Avalanche hardtail w/Judy XC fork and my Epic Marathon. (This little bit of background may or may not be useful in determining the worth or validity of contents of my posts  ) 

I don't know as much as the more experienced and dedicated members here, but I do know that everytime I got fitted on a roadbike it was always with the same criteria while sitting on the saddle with my hands on the hoods: The flat tops of the handlebar had to block my view of the skewer/front hub. This cirteria always resulted in remarkably comfortable roadbike ergonomics for ME. I dunno why it is. All things being equal, that measurement can be manipulated via the fore/aft placment of the saddle on the seat post and the length and angle of the handlebar stem.

I've also been told to get the smallest frame-set that actually fits you without getting too radical with handlebar stem/seatpost/crankarm measurments while still allowing you to be comforatable and efficient, the reason being is that 'smaller' usually equals 'lighter', which in turn could be more efficient...and sometimes faster...which usually means more fun...and one of the main reasons why we ride in the first place


----------

